# Getting Out Between Storms



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure what the deal is with the weather; nearly 70F one day and snowing the next, but seems to happen quite a bit around here. Gotta get out there when you can. At least the roads are drying a little quicker and the snow below 3000' is mostly gone(that may change next week), so get out while the gettin's good. Don't wait for summer, it may never come.




























Check out my blog for more photos.


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

beating the storms, indeed. 

Yesterday I went out past The Dalles. 2.5hr ride, 4 cars, 1 biker, zero rain. Escaped "most" of the wind too.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I recognize that road. It can be a real wind tunnel in the summer and plenty hot.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

We (up here in Seattle) got all your wind yesterday. Hopefully we gave it back to you today as it's fairly calm out. I'm really thinking of taking off early and riding now as if I wait till 3:30 today the old rain shadow thing comes into effect and we will get our afternoon rain. Tomorrow is supposed to be better (warmer) and I'm taking the next couple days off so maybe I will hold off.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's snowing here today.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

That is the worst-ever Chip-N-Seal section. And right out my front drive, too.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Crazy weather continues. Here's what it looked like last night, cold and snowing:










When I woke up this morning, I had to scrape ice off the windshield of my truck. It "warmed up" into the mid forties and was a pretty nice day, albeit a little cool.










The county guys came by today and swept the cinders and gravel off the bike lanes and shoulders of the road; they only do it once a year, so it's nice to not have to ride too far out in the road, because of this:










Spring logging operations have begun. Logging trucks on the road. I can usually beat them down the twisty sections, but they drop me on the flatter sections.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

ronbo613 said:


> Spring logging operations have begun. Logging trucks on the road. I can usually beat them down the twisty sections, but they drop me on the flatter sections.


Eek!!


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Great Day Today*

Well, two dry, sunny days in a row. Starting to look like San Diego around here.










Great riding up above Lyle,WA. Park near SR 14 and the Columbia River, head up Canyon Road towards Appleton.










Great riding, great scenery, smooth roads, not much traffic. It is the Cascade foothills, so it will be up and down.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks awesome, Ronbo.
Might hafta drag myself out of PDX proper!

Low traffic yes... but aren't the few cars on SR 14 going awfully fast?


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Out here in Northern Calli we may get more opportunities to ride, but i have never been on a ride where evenly seen 4 cars. Looks like your getting some nice terrain too.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Low traffic yes... but aren't the few cars on SR 14 going awfully fast?


I don't ride on SR 14. All these photos are basically the roads that head north from SR 14 into the Cascade foothills towards Mt. Adams.


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

More storm beating.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> but i have never been on a ride where evenly seen 4 cars


Probably won't see many cars around here; more likely pickup trucks.

On and off showers today. Snuck out for a quickie between storm cells.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ronbo613 said:


> Probably won't see many cars around here; more likely pickup trucks.
> 
> On and off showers today. Snuck out for a quickie between storm cells.


 I went up to Maupin...about 35 mins south of the Dalles. Met up with some of the Race Across Oregon training camp. Rode the first (next Saturday) Time Trial loop from Maupin to Tygh Valley and back up the River Road along the Deschutes.. Perfect day...72 degrees around 1am. A couple of cars on 197 and one fisherman on the River Road...

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes

Anyone who thinks they are tough...come try this... Great terrain and 3 major climbing TTs in two days, scored on cumulative time for all three. The Sunday route...an out and back course, is about 48 miles with about 4000' of climbing going out...

It can be gorgeous weather...or cold, nasty and windy...or both during each stage..The Vibe is pretty low key...but the terrain is intense.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mix of rain and snow yesterday, probably the same tomorrow and Thursday, but today was sure nice.
Headed over the river to my old stomping grounds around Mosier.










Up and over Seven Mile and down into The Dalles.










Back to Mo-Town along the old highway.


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

Funny. I did the same route, going clockwise instead. 




















Nice day sandwiched between, what else...storm days.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Funny. I did the same route, going clockwise instead.


Either way you go up Seven Mile, it's a grind. I figure if I head out State Rd. from Mosier, the tough part of the ride is at the beginning and this time of year, no west wind on the way back on 30. Plus, it's a bit warmer and dryer a few miles east.


----------

